# Win2K3 Srv Creating New User Accounts On Boot



## Comm.Adm (Feb 12, 2016)

My Win2K3 Server is creating a new user account when it boots up, instead of using the existing account.
For example, assume the account is called "USER"
It is creating a new account named "USER.DOMAIN"

The new "USER.DOMAIN" account appears to have migrated all the settings from the "USER" account, so that it's almost impossible to tell them apart.

My problem is that this account doesn't seem to be able to access the DHCP nor DNS server (as well as other services) and the other Win2K3 server, which is the BDC.

I have tried to remove the HDD from the machine and on another windows machine, remove the directory "USER.DOMAIN" and place it on a USB key. Then put the drive back in and boot up again. It just creates another "USER.DOMAIN" account again but this time all the settings were also lost as if it created a completely new USER account from scratch.




I would need to have it revert back to the original "USER" account so that everything is functional again.

I would also like to know how this happened and why, if someone would be kind enough to explain that to me.

Your help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

This makes no sense at all. Is this a server OS and is it a member or a domain? I am assuming so if you are trying to access DHCP and DNS. If the account has the proper permissions you can still access the utilities by typing MMC and adding the associated snap-ins


----------



## Comm.Adm (Feb 12, 2016)

Thanks for the reply Rockn,

O/S is Windows Server 2003 Standard Edition, Service Pack 1

It is the PCD in the domain and there is also another machine in the same domain (also same O/S).

MMC seems to function properly and I can add any/all snapins. (When checking, I noticed there aren't any snap-ins added now, probably because the user is newly created. Normally, there should be some snap-ins already populated in the MMC)

This isn't a virus issue as far as I could see.


----------



## Comm.Adm (Feb 12, 2016)

It's user profiles not user accounts. My bad


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

Why are you allowing users to log into the server? Is this an RDS server? New profiles for new logins are by design, server and workstation.


----------



## YourTechDept (Feb 16, 2016)

I'm a bit confused as to whether you're actually creating local accounts, adding users via ADUandC or something else?

Any chance you can be a fair bit more specific about precisely what steps you're taking and what is showing up when and where?


----------



## Comm.Adm (Feb 12, 2016)

Hi guys, thanks for the reply but I could find the solution here:
https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/kb/324734

I also had some issue with logging into the other DC because of DNS. Finally I solved it.


----------

